# How is real estate doing in your town/zip code?



## bczoom

There's been a lot of growth heading toward our town from the suburbia about 15 miles to our south.  That, coupled with our desired school district has put real estate in our rural town on fire.  _Our school district is a small conservative school that only has 1000 kids from K-12.  The adjoining district has over 1000 kids per grade._

I regularly check realtor.com for our zip code.  Any reasonably priced (under $1 million) house normally has "sale pending" within a day of it coming on the market.  Right now, our entire zip code has 3 listings.  2 houses that are $1.5M+ and my bunker.  That's it.

I bought the house next door a couple months ago.  I've received several calls from people wanting to rent or buy it.  Had to turn them down.


----------



## FrancSevin

Three bedroom 2 bath 1500 SQ Foot ranch homes are selling in my neighborhood at about $200K.  that is up from $150K in 2016.  Back then a house was on the market for 2 to 3 months minimum.  Often six months or more and selling under asking.

 Now they are often sold before listing or within a day or two.

 My house is currently appraised well over $200K But that is because of the upgrades.  Lucky for us because we used it to finance our business during the Obama times. Now it is well above the mortgage.

 However,  it is not finished and also not for sale.

 Back in 2009 GM was running one shift four days.  Now they are 24/7.  local $150K to $250K new homes they couldn't give away sat empty and developers folded. Now the same houses are selling in the $350K to $600K range.


----------

